# 9:58



## Persa/Ritrovata (16 Agosto 2009)

Usain Bolt da quale pianeta è arrivato?


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Usain Bolt da quale pianeta è arrivato?


 anche il 9.71 di Gay è stratosferico! Bolt ha un'allungo maggiore con la sua altezza. Certo accelerare così essendo sopra il metro e novanta è incredibile!


----------



## Old lele51 (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Usain Bolt da quale pianeta è arrivato?


Dal pianeta della perseveranza, lo sforzo, e la voglia di vincere... evidentemente non è ancora stato sommerso dal benessere della fama e fortuna, speriamo che duri... 

	
	
		
		
	


	




  Lele


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

lele51 ha detto:


> Dal pianeta della* perseveranza, lo sforzo, e la voglia di vincere*... evidentemente non è ancora stato sommerso dal benessere della fama e fortuna, speriamo che duri...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Tutti quelli che arrivano in una finale hanno queste doti, ai massimi livelli. Lui in più ha dei geni inimitabili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Tutti quelli che arrivano in una finale hanno queste doti, ai massimi livelli. Lui in più ha dei geni inimitabili.


 Dà la sensazione di non essere arrivato al suo limite e Gay al suo confronto appare umano pur avendo fatto un tempo eccezionale.


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> *Dà la sensazione di non essere arrivato al suo limite* e Gay al suo confronto appare umano pur avendo fatto un tempo eccezionale.


anche a me ieri notte dava quell'idea... può limarlo ancora. Solo che poi, finito lui, il record probabilmente resterà fermo una trentina d'anni.
L'avrà aiutato il fantasma di J. Owens... magari gira ancora in quello stadio!


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2009)

Le vittorie ( ma anche no) dello sport mi commuovono sempre... in 9.58 non fai neanche in tempo a sentire la fatica! 

	
	
		
		
	


	





http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=By1JQFxfLMM


----------



## Lettrice (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Dà la sensazione di non essere arrivato al suo limite e Gay al suo confronto appare umano pur avendo fatto un tempo eccezionale.


Anche secondo me puo' far di meglio


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Anche secondo me puo' far di meglio


 Io stamattina per la prima volta ho corso i 10 km in meno di un'ora... "solo" 58'. Che dio che sono...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Io stamattina per la prima volta ho corso i 10 km in meno di un'ora... "solo" 58'. Che dio che sono...


 Io ci metto meno...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ci metto meno...


Ma io vado ad acqua... e poi vorrei vedere se è vero, in certe mattinate milanesi...


----------



## Old Asudem (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Io ci metto meno...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Ma io vado ad acqua... e poi vorrei vedere se è vero, in certe mattinate milanesi...


 Ma tu mica corri in buenos aires...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Ma tu mica corri in buenos aires...


Beh, di fianco al mare... ma non del plata...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (17 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Beh, di fianco al mare... ma non del plata...


 Più turchese che argenteo...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Più turchese che argenteo...


 eh si, meno male...


----------



## Nobody (17 Agosto 2009)

Comunque a proposito di Owens... sapete che nelle sue memorie difese Hitler? La mancata stretta di mano fu un'invenzione... anzi, fu Roosvelt a non volerlo incontrare...


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (20 Agosto 2009)

*Mi sono commossa*

**********************************************

*mondiali di atletica*

*Bolt da leggenda, record nei 200 m*

*Il velocista ha stabilito il nuovo primato mondiale 
con il tempo di 19" 19*


*BERLINO* - L'uomo più veloce della storia corre da solo, nella leggenda. Stabilisce limiti per poi infrangerli. Batte l'unico avversario in grado di tenergli testa: se stesso. Usain Bolt scrive un altro capitolo della sua carriera già leggendaria. Lo scenario è la pista di Berlino, la gara è la finale dei 200 metri. L'oro è appeso al collo del giamaicano già prima della partenza: gli avversari non esistono. Ma ci si aspetta un'altra impresa, dopo lo strepitoso record nei 100 metri (9"58). Prima dello sparo Bolt offre il suo show, come da copione. Ma dai primi passi dopo lo scatto dai blocchi si capisce che potrebbe essere un'altra serata indimenticabile. Gli altri scivolano indietro già ai sessanta metri, Bolt spinge sulle lunghe leve, fende l'aria sfavorevole (vento contrario di 0,3 metri al secondo) e taglia il traguardo in perfetta solitudine. Il tempo del cronometro è accompagnato da un boato: 19"20. No, ancora meglio: la successiva correzione indica 19"19. È il suo nuovo record del mondo. È un altro muro che viene giù.



*DOPPIETTA* - Per il giamaicano una doppietta sensazionale, come a Pechino: oro e record mondiale nei 100, oro e record mondiale nei 200 (alle Olimpiadi corse in 19''30). Ma per Usain «il marziano» appare quasi una formalità: «Ho solo fatto quello per cui ero venuto qui a Berlino. Mi riesce tutto? Sì, mi sento davvero bene». Assieme a lui salgono sul podio il panamense Alonso Edward (secondo posto in 19"81 e medaglia d'argento) e lo statunitense Wallace Spearmon (terzo posto in 19"85 e bronzo): per loro, il privilegio di essere immortalati in un'istantanea che finirà di diritto nel Grande Album dell'Atletica. 



*20 agosto 2009*


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

*Bolt, i record e una domanda*
*Siamo arrivati al limite umano?*

*Dopo il doppio primato del mondo del giamaicano sui 100 e 200 metri ai Mondiali di Berlino, è naturale chiedersi se queste soglie potranno essere ancora ritoccate. Gli esperti si dividono, anche sull'incidenza del doping sulle prestazioni*


MILANO, 20 agosto 2009 - Siamo arrivati al limite? Le vie del record sono finite? Oppure vi sono ancora margini di miglioramento? Domande legittime dopo quanto visto ai recenti campionati del mondo di nuoto di Roma e di atletica di Berlino, appuntamenti che hanno verificato la temperatura delle varie discipline, fotografandone lo stato di salute e le prospettive future in chiave di progresso umano. E se i "super costumi" hanno contribuito non poco ad abbattere ben 43 record del mondo, numeri che non rientrano assolutamente nella norma, anche se è difficile capire il confine tra bravura dell’atleta ed aiuto tecnologico (difficoltà che ha portato la Federazione Internazionale a fare un passo indietro e a bandire dal gennaio 2010 i super costumi per tornare al classico tessuto), che dire del fenomeno Usain Bolt e dei suoi 9’58’’ sui 100 metri e 19’19” sui 200? Due eccezionali prestazioni che hanno riaperto l’affascinante discussione sui limiti delle prestazioni umane.
le tre scuole di pensiero — Esiste un tempo al di sotto del quale non è umanamente possibile scendere? Sembra proprio di sì, ma sul quando, quanto e come le tre scuole di pensiero che si sono dedicate a risolvere questo appassionante quesito, hanno idee piuttosto differenti. Quasi tutti gli studi effettuati sulla fisiologia umana per capire il futuro dei limiti nello sport, ossia dove si arriverà con i record, si basano su modelli strettamente matematici e statistici. I ricercatori inglesi sono convinti che in diverse discipline dell’atletica il limite massimo sia già stato praticamente raggiunto. Un gruppo di scienziati francesi, invece, dopo avere esaminato i record ottenuti dal 1896, l’anno delle prime Olimpiadi moderne, ad oggi, sostengono che saranno migliorati entro il 2027 solo dello 0,05 per cento. Come dire: nulla. Il fisiologo neozelandese R.H. Morton, afferma, infine, che nei 100 metri il top è fissato a 9.15, ma a questo crono, però, si arriverà nel 2250, cioè tra due secoli e mezzo.
lo studio inglese — I limiti di velocità e resistenza per la corsa umana starebbero per essere raggiunti. Lo sostengono due ricercatori inglesi, Alan Nevill dell'Università di Wolverhampton di Walsall, e Gregory Whyte dell'English Institute of Sport di Bisham in un articolo pubblicato sulla rivista “Medicine & Science in Sports & Exercise”. Gli scienziati hanno preso in esame i record mondiali segnati dal 1910 a oggi in gare come gli 800 metri e la maratona maschile, determinando quella che in termini statistici viene chiamata curva a S. Questo tipo di curva mostra un graduale aumento dei record nei primi anni, quando gli sportivi erano in gran parte dilettanti, un incremento molto rapido a metà del Novecento quando si è diffuso il professionismo e infine descrive l'arrivo dagli anni Ottanta in poi a una zona di stabilità in cui i miglioramenti sono minimi. Sembra dunque che molti primati della media e della lunga distanza si stiano avvicinando al loro limite. Secondo le loro stime i record maschili raggiungeranno il picco tra il 2020 e il 2060, toccando livelli di velocità più alti rispetto a ora solo dell'1-3%. La gare che assicurano il margine di miglioramento più elevato, sono quella dei 5.000 metri maschili, il cui tempo può essere ancora abbassato di 25 secondi dall'attuale 12'37"35 dell'etiope Bekele, e quella dei 100 metri maschili. Gli autori prospettano non lontano il limite della maratona maschile che, partendo dalla miglior prestazione di 2 ore, 3 minuti 59 secondi (che appartiene all’etiope Haile Gebrselassie), potrebbe scendere, al massimo, ancora di un minuto e 17 secondi. Si affrettino invece, in tutti i sensi, gli atleti, uomini e donne, che competono per un primato negli 800 metri: in questo caso infatti restano "soltanto" un secondo e pochi decimi da rosicchiare. Nessuna speranza invece per le mezzofondiste che corrono i 1.500 metri, considerando che in questa disciplina c'è stato un solo nuovo record del mondo dal 1980 a oggi. Le donne, almeno in questa disciplina, potrebbero addirittura aver già raggiunto il limite estremo. Questo sempre che qualcuno non decida di barare: i risultati della ricerca, infatti, si basano sul presupposto che gli atleti non ricorreranno all'ingegneria genetica, né facciano uso di sostanze dopanti. Ma la teoria non convince tutti, soprattutto gli sportivi. Chris Broadbent, della Scottish Athletics, ricorda che i record sono solo raramente superati e quando ciò avviene è sempre con un ridottissimo margine. Quello che conta per Broadbent è l’allenamento e la disciplina. Liz McColgan, medaglia d’oro nei 10mila metri piani alle Olimpiadi di Seoul del 1988, pur dando per certi versi ragione al professor Neville, ritiene che i record potranno ancora essere migliorati, grazie alle migliori tecniche di allenamento e di nutrizione.
lo studio francese — E' la conclusione a cui arriva uno studio effettuato in Francia dall'Istituto biomedico e epidemiologico dello Sport e pubblicato dal Sunday Times. Tra 51 anni, gli atleti di tutto il pianeta non saranno più in grado di ritoccare i primati su piste e pedane. L'analisi ha preso in considerazione 3260 record mondiali realizzati a partire dal 1896, l'anno della prima edizione delle moderne Olimpiadi. Oltre un secolo fa, secondo lo studio, gli atleti sfruttavano il 75% della propria capacità psicologica, mentre adesso sono arrivati al 99%. Nel 2060 non ci saranno più "frontiere psicologiche" da abbattere. Ma secondo Jean-Francois Toussaint, coordinatore dell'equipe che ha sezionato 111 anni di sport, per metà delle discipline lo stop comincerà a partire dal 2027. Il muro comincerà ad alzarsi nell'atletica leggera. Poi, toccherà al sollevamento pesi. Quindi, verrà il turno degli sport nei quali conta anche la tecnologia e l'efficacia di materiali e strumenti. Lo studio non è condizionato dalla variabile doping, un fattore che per i ricercatori francesi era già presente nell’antichità e che si deve ritenere rilevante solo negli anni ‘70, quando l'atleta stava cominciando a raggiungere i propri limiti. Per Toussaint, dunque, la sua presenza non cambia assolutamente il quadro complessivo e in questa ottica accetta anche il 10”49 che Florence Griffith ottenne nei 100 metri femminili ai Giochi di Seul 1988. Decisamente differente l’opinione di John Hoberman, docente all'università del Texas: "Il doping ha aiutato gli atleti a sfruttare le loro capacità psicologiche, e il tempo di Florence Griffith va messo in discussione come punto di riferimento. Non solo, ma tre dei cinque uomini capaci di correre sotto i 9”80 (Ben Johnson, Tim Montgomery e Justin Gatlin) sono risultati positivi per steroidi anabolizzanti. Per non parlare poi delle infinite liste all-time del lancio del peso".
lo studio neozelandese — Il fisiologo neozelandese, R.H. Morton, afferma che nei 100 metri il top è fissato a 9.15. Che, tradotto in velocità, vuole dire 40 chilometri l’ora (39,344 per l’esattezza). A questo crono, però, si arriverà nel 2254, cioè tra due secoli e mezzo. Prima di quella data, ma sicuramente dopo il 2187, lo sprinter perfetto potrà al massimo conquistare un tempo di 9"24. Questo uomo-jet, secondo Morton, sarà alto due metri (e adesso con i 196 cm di Usain Bolt, il giamaicano primatista del mondo con 9.58, ci avviciniamo a questo dato) e peserà 100 chili. L’età sarà diversa da quella degli sprinter di oggi che hanno, in media, 25-30 anni: nel futuro avrà, 35-38 anni e la sua pelle non sarà nera, ma il risultato dei miscugli razziali.
come si possono battere i record — Per Pietro Enrico Di Prampero, fisiologo presso il dipartimento di Scienze e Tecnologie Biomediche della facoltà di medicina dell'Università di Udine, sono due i motivi fondamentali alla base dei progressi dello sport. Uno, la globalizzazione che permette una selezione naturale su basi più ampie: nei grandi numeri si può scovare il superatleta. Due, le metodologie di allenamento sempre più sofisticate e più adatte alla macchina umana. Senza contare gli aiuti esterni, leggi doping: la variabile che fa impazzire qualsiasi previsione e modello statistico, dal momento che lo studioso parla di limiti dell’uomo e non della ricerca scientifica. Che non riguarda solo geni e muscoli, ma anche la tecnologia legata ai materiali. Basti pensare ai nuovi costumi che trasformano i nuotatori in siluri. Sergio Lupo, medico dello sport che ha assistito campioni del calibro di Bjorn Borg, Alberto Tomba e Maradona pur ammettendo che il modello statistico é migliore di altri sviluppati in precedenza, evidenzia come possa offrire solo delle previsioni, che per quanto plausibili, non danno la certezza assoluta. Tant’è che le conclusioni raggiunte dagli studiosi sono spesso contrastanti. Inoltre, precisa che per quanto le caratteristiche fisiologiche del corpo umano siano spinte all'estremo, esistono altri fattori che possono migliorare una prestazione: le metodiche di allenamento, il tipo di superficie della pista, le attrezzature, il vestiario. Senza dimenticare che alcuni popoli si sono accostati da poco alla pratica sportiva e hanno costituzioni fisiche di cui non si conoscono ancora tutte le potenzialità.
Mabel Bocchi© RIPRODUZIONE RISERVATA

http://www.gazzetta.it/Sport_Vari/Atletica/20-08-2009/bolt-record-domanda-501088916348.shtml


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Mi ricordo quando negli anni '70 tutto il mondo scientifico riteneva invalicabile il muro dei 100 metri in apnea... 
Penso che in futuro il vero doping sarà l'ingegneria genetica.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (21 Agosto 2009)

moltimodi ha detto:


> Mi ricordo quando negli anni '70 tutto il mondo scientifico riteneva invalicabile il muro dei 100 metri in apnea...
> Penso che in futuro il vero doping sarà l'ingegneria genetica.


 Comunque è chiaro che i limiti ci sono ...a meno di passare ai supereroi...


----------



## Nobody (21 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Comunque è chiaro che i limiti ci sono ...a meno di passare ai supereroi...


beh si... non credo si correranno mai i 100 metri in 8''... un muro in ogni specialità ci sarà sempre. Però, come ha dimostrato Bolt, si possono ancora dare spallate tremende ben al di là dei soliti pochissimi centesimi di secondo. Certo, ci vuole un Bolt... e certi patrimoni genetici sono sicuramente rarissimi. Perchè si allena come gli altri velocisti (qualcuno dice anche con meno carichi) eppure li surclassa tutti.


----------



## Old tenebroso67 (21 Agosto 2009)

Lettrice ha detto:


> Le vittorie ( ma anche no) dello sport mi commuovono sempre... in 9.58 non fai neanche in tempo a sentire la fatica!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I 100 metri li fanno in apnea .....


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Agosto 2009)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Usain Bolt da quale pianeta è arrivato?


 dal pianeta degli steroidi anabolizzanti credo


----------



## Old Alexantro (22 Agosto 2009)

sono pronto a scommettereci qualcosa
Bolt fara' la fine sportivamente parlando di Ben Johnson


----------

